# cruise control on 2000 Altima



## Guest (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a 2000 Altima and I have a question re: the cruise control. When I go to set the cruise control, the word SET comes on in the dashboard cluster however it is flashing and the cruise does not engage....

Can someone confirm for me that when the cruise is properly engaged, the word SET stays on and does not flash..
thanks,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Same problem in my 2000 Sentra. See http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16992


----------

